# Jig Head Color



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I was in Bass Pro the other day getting my 400 children their pictures with Santa. I prefer to support local tackle shops but while I was there I picked up some stuff. I usually buy jig heads 1/16 through 1/4oz in red, but I will get white or chartreuse or whatever if it's on the shelf. I've never cared. They had white this time so I got white. Does anybody think the head color matters? I've had eats on plain unpainted lead, white, red etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I quit using painted jigheads probably 4-5 years ago and just fish plain lead and don’t think it affected my catch rate. I used to be silly about matching the jighead color to the tail and using plain lead on natural colored tails. I don’t think it matters honestly.
I buy my jiggeads from a local guy that pours them at home. Lemaymiami pours and sells jigheads too.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the mention... I do my jig heads in whatever color(s) my customers want - but if needed I’m perfectly comfortable actually fishing with unpainted heads myself if I don’t have the colored ones I need on hand.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I think it comes down to personal preference and what you have confidence in. I base my jig selection on the hook used and the shape of the head mainly.

I do not think any color matters that much. I am also the person that separates their artificials into 2 colors, light and dark, so I may not be the best answer.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> I think it comes down to personal preference and what you have confidence in. I base my jig selection on the hook used and the shape of the head mainly.
> 
> I do not think any color matters that much. I am also the person that separates their artificials into 2 colors, light and dark, so I may not be the best answer.


Confidence is the key word. I too use any color laying around in the box, but I prefer red. The only reason I can say I hook up more on red is because I'm usually throwing it. 

On a side note, I recently heard the owner of Eye Strike jigs talking about different colors of jigs. One thing he stated, was that red is one of the first colors to disappear in darker, stained water so I wouldn't put too much thought into color. 

My belief is it's one of the marketing strategies to catch the angler, not the fish. Just do what works for you, or change it up if it doesn't.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If it ain't chartreuse, it's no use. That was always Capt. Hank Brown's motto. 

Seriously, agree with others, have caught fish on all colors. Head shape and hook match are more important. I'm using the Owner swim bait hooks with unpainted keel weights more than regular jigs these days anyway.

Capt. Bob, do you have your jig styles shown on your web site? Or brochures?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not a stickler but I love root beer soft plastics and chartreuse for a little contrast. But I'll throw whatever really. My experience is that color matters a lot less than most people think it does. I frequently buy stupid looking baits on discount just to see if I can catch fish on them, and so far I've yet to find one that didn't work.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I use different color jig heads just to differentiate the weight (so I can quickly tell an 1/8 oz versus a 1/4 oz, etc.).


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I throw unpainted or chartreuse. I don’t notice a catch rate difference but I do like the look of a darker bait with the chartreuse head.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just me:

red head for all plastic tails

yellow bucktail jigs in "rough" water

white bucktail jigs in calm water


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> I use different color jig heads just to differentiate the weight (so I can quickly tell an 1/8 oz versus a 1/4 oz, etc.).


Good idea!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Good idea!


I use the ZMan eye strike heads. I buy them in bulk on the Eye Strike website and use different color eyes for different weights. 
Does anyone think the eyes help?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Zika (and anyone else interested...) an email request to [email protected]
will get you a lure price list and the color photos to go with it..

In the meantime... Here's a pic or two - all of them (except the 1 oz. pilchard jig and the skimmer jigs...) with strong black nickel hooks, powder coated and baked to harden the finish in 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 oz sizes (both leadheads and bucktail jigs...).









the LBJ (little brown jig) - a winter-time staple...








a small order of leadheads for a customer - ready to ship








assorted "skimmer" jigs - very popular for bonefish, permit, and redfish - in places where this style head allows you to fish up really shallow...








one ounce pilchard jigs - for those working near shore in a bit deeper waters...








backcountry bucktails for folks fishing snook, redfish, trout, and those pesky tarpon... add a tiny bit of shrimp and you're in business all winter long...

I don't keep anything in stock - every lure is made to your order...


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

How does one go about purchasing from you? Also do the skimmer head flutter when sinking? I had some similar to those years ago and have never been able to find them again.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

BobGee said:


> I use the ZMan eye strike heads. I buy them in bulk on the Eye Strike website and use different color eyes for different weights.
> Does anyone think the eyes help?


Yes big time. I was out fished yesterday by my buddy using a Trout eyes jig......ICM


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

GaG8tor just send me an email (see post #13) and you'll get all the info you need by return email... I've sent out four info sheets since I posted that yesterday.


Remember as well that each order is to your specs and only done when I actually have a request...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I use rainbow colored jig heads as it catches all binary species of fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I use rainbow colored jig heads as it catches all binary species of fish.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I know a local guide that takes all of the less desirable fish to an Asian nail salon and trades them the fish to paint his jig heads and tie them for him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I know a local guide that takes all of the less desirable fish to an Asian nail salon and trades them the fish to paint his jig heads and tie them for him.


You’ll get a lifetime pass for free manicures, pedicures and rub & tug for a cooler of ribbonfish...


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wait, the jig head color doesn’t have to match your boat?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WC53 said:


> Wait, the jig head color doesn’t have to match your boat?


Only if it’s a glitter boat


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lol, that oyster rash color is tough to find


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Have always used no painted lead head jigs unless I could not find any at the store when I needed them in a pinch. I think it is more important to find ones that have good points to hold the tail on the head than anything. I think some kinda of an eye or rattler may make a bigger difference. Rainbow color? WTF!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Red Offshore Angler brand only. Not painful on the pocket when you loose one. Strong sharp hooks!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

I just buy unpainted jigheads in bulk. Usually 100 at a time in each size. Saving $$ and still catching fish. Jighead color does not matter IMO. Unpainted heads become a really dull gray color and offer a nice, natural looking color in the end.


----------

